# WORLDS FIRST!!!!! Mudpro 2wd conversion!



## Savageman69 (Sep 9, 2010)

Little vid of the worlds first i do believe fully 2wd converted mudpro lol.....not a how to vid its more of a comedy lol. Hope you guys enjoy.

_*Explicit Language*Parents w/ children Be Advised*_


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i give that 3 thums up (omelet had hers up too)


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Wow, thats all I can say about that...


----------



## Savageman69 (Sep 9, 2010)

Ha lol thanks guys....gotta find some comedy in the crappy parts of the sport right lol


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Q. mud pro comes with a factory (4) year warranty. why...just why?


----------



## Savageman69 (Sep 9, 2010)

No not all come with 4 year warranty...this one only had 6 month warranty.


----------



## dirtydog (Nov 11, 2009)

well sometimes thats what it takes to make it back to the trails. let her eat!


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

had to do that to the brute while back, it took longer as i fabbed a bracket out of 4in channel for the steering to hook to, that thing has been on 4 diffreent brutes now


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice Vid....


----------



## Savageman69 (Sep 9, 2010)

Ha thanks guys lol


----------



## Savageman69 (Sep 9, 2010)

Bump....This video may have made one of my dreams come true...I just got an email from youtube and they want me to apply for partnership with them due to this video


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I get those emails all the time. Dont get excited. It doesnt mean anything. You have to have views in the 100,000's and millions to see any kind or recognition or funds.


Oh, and PS. Dont go back and edit a post that an admin/mod has edited... that's not kosher around here.


----------

